# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  BalDroid,  balancing robot, joebotics

## Airicist

youtube.com/joebotics

----------


## Airicist

BalDroid Version 2 - Balancing Robot: Android Phone + IOIO-OTG board

Published on Nov 8, 2013




> This is a very simple build of a balancing robot using the amazing Android Software Development Kit + the product of a brilliant mind (Ytai Ben-Tsvi): the IOIO-OTG board that allows you to connect an Android Phone to external electronics (servos, switches, relays, sensors, I2C, SPI, Analog, etc,) .. This "Version 2" has arms and I also connected the Moga Pro Bluetooth Controller to allow me to remotely guide the robot... it is in the early stages and so far I just managed to control the arms (you can see the arms moving when I use the joysticks in the Moga Pro controller)..... but in the future it will control the wheels as wheel... coding in Java for the Android is intuitive and a lot of fun.. after spending a long time working on trying to get gyros+accelerometers + microcontrollers to work together as a IMU I found the IOIO+OTG.. the rest is story... the Android SDK and the libraries for IOIO+OTG are powerful and easy to use.... I am no expert.. however it took me less than a week to learn and develop the code for a simple Balancing Robot (simple in the sense that is a basic PID routine with no wheel sensor RPM feedback)... thanks..

----------


## Airicist

BalDroid v2 - Balancing Robot: Android Phone + IOIO-OTG board 

 Published on Jun 23, 2014




> This is an update that uses the arms to assist in balancing on the very simple build of a balancing robot using the amazing Android Software Development Kit + the product of a brilliant mind (Ytai Ben-Tsvi): the IOIO-OTG board that allows you to connect an Android Phone to external electronics (servos, switches, relays, sensors, I2C, SPI, Analog, etc,) .. This updated "Version 2" has arms that uses the PID routine to assist the wheels in the balancing process in a similar way we humans do with our arms and legs.. I also connected the Moga Pro Bluetooth Controller to eventually allow me to remotely guide the robot... it is in the early stages ... coding in Java for the Android is intuitive and a lot of fun.. after spending a long time working on trying to get gyros+accelerometers + microcontrollers to work together as a IMU I found the IOIO+OTG.. the rest is story... the Android SDK and the libraries for IOIO+OTG are powerful and easy to use.... I am no expert.. however it took me less than a week to learn and develop the code for a simple Balancing Robot (simple in the sense that is a basic PID routine with no wheel sensor RPM feedback)... thanks..

----------


## Airicist

BalDroid v3 - Balancing Robot: Android Phone + IOIO-OTG board 

 Published on Oct 12, 2014




> This is an update that uses the arms to assist in balancing on the very simple build of a balancing robot using the amazing Android Software Development Kit + the product of a brilliant mind (Ytai Ben-Tsvi): the IOIO-OTG board that allows you to connect an Android Phone to external electronics (servos, switches, relays, sensors, I2C, SPI, Analog, etc,) .. This updated "Version 3" has arms that uses the PID routine to assist the wheels in the balancing process in a similar way we humans do with our arms and legs.. I also connected the Moga Pro Bluetooth Controller to eventually allow me to remotely guide the robot... it is in the early stages ... coding in Java for the Android is intuitive and a lot of fun.. after spending a long time working on trying to get gyros+accelerometers + microcontrollers to work together as a IMU I found the IOIO+OTG.. the rest is story... the Android SDK and the libraries for IOIO+OTG are powerful and easy to use.... I am no expert.. however it took me less than a week to learn and develop the code for a simple Balancing Robot (simple in the sense that is a basic PID routine with no wheel sensor RPM feedback)
> 
> This new version is built using parts from servocity . com .. their products and parts makes building robot a million times easier.. :-)

----------

